# More DNR stupidity



## Meat Hunter (Mar 24, 2016)

The boys in green have done it again! Now not only do we have to sign in at our favorite WMA and sign out all game , we now need to fill out a turkey record on our license and call the DNR hot line within 48 hours of the kill. This also applies to deer harvests. What next photos of the crime scene with GPS coordinates for reconstruction purposes. Where does it end? They say its for game management and law enforcement purposes. Really? Instead of using its budget for real things such as food plots, predator eradication and true game management they think of more regulations to manage the people who use the management areas. How about patrolling the WMAs for all of the ATV users and garbage dumpers? Hey I have a news flash for you guys in green, you work for us, how about doing some real work on these WMA-s and National Forest lands? How about some timber work on some of these WMA-s and a realistic predator eradication program. How about doing specific game management plans for each WMA based on the game populations? One size does not fit all. Instead of creating thousands of acres of land for the Red Cockaded Wood pecker, how about the bobwhite quail? They too were once part of the scenery here.  I guess the DNR is getting like all of these government agencies that have to justify their existence or face budget cuts. They have to show their bosses how important and necessary they are and in the process they completely forget the very objective of their agency. Charlie Elliot would be rolling in his grave if he saw the stupidity that has become the Department of Wildlife resources. Some how I think he had a different vision???


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 24, 2016)

if you don't like the rules you should just quit hunting and take up golf
for years weve been wanting them to bring back the old tagging system instead of them just guessing what the harvest was . with this new system they now have the capability of knowing how the harvest actually impacts the game population .I think if a phone call helps them manage the heard better its minor inconvenience


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 24, 2016)

I actually welcome the new changes and from my years here on the forums it seems that the majority wanted actual tags as well. Now I do agree that the WMA's could use some more management practices ie. food plots, more patrolling etc...etc.... but that being said these guys are doing the best they can given the resources they have at their disposal.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 24, 2016)

^^^This^^^


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Rulo (Mar 24, 2016)

Meat Hunter said:


> The boys in green have done it again! Now not only do we have to sign in at our favorite WMA and sign out all game , we now need to fill out a turkey record on our license and call the DNR hot line within 48 hours of the kill. This also applies to deer harvests. What next photos of the crime scene with GPS coordinates for reconstruction purposes. Where does it end? They say its for game management and law enforcement purposes. Really? Instead of using its budget for real things such as food plots, predator eradication and true game management they think of more regulations to manage the people who use the management areas. How about patrolling the WMAs for all of the ATV users and garbage dumpers? Hey I have a news flash for you guys in green, you work for us, how about doing some real work on these WMA-s and National Forest lands? How about some timber work on some of these WMA-s and a realistic predator eradication program. How about doing specific game management plans for each WMA based on the game populations? One size does not fit all. Instead of creating thousands of acres of land for the Red Cockaded Wood pecker, how about the bobwhite quail? They too were once part of the scenery here.  I guess the DNR is getting like all of these government agencies that have to justify their existence or face budget cuts. They have to show their bosses how important and necessary they are and in the process they completely forget the very objective of their agency. Charlie Elliot would be rolling in his grave if he saw the stupidity that has become the Department of Wildlife resources. Some how I think he had a different vision???



Yes WOW!!!!          I couldn't agree more!!!!!!  The small game sign in/sign out rule this past season was truly idiotic and an off shoot of DNRs latest and greatest idea......turkey and deer call in check out.
Lets create more bureaucracy so we can run to the legislator with stats to justify our existence!
In the meantime there is literally no small game management  and utter incompetence on how the public land deer herd is managed. Not to mention the $19 WMA Tax (and it is a tax) soon to go up just to hunt on national forest land on the chattahoochee and oconee national forest. $19 that we are required to pay and get literally nothing in return (particularly on Redlands...you know....the WMA with the .06% success rate, and its called a WMA?).
Now lets make everyone jump through more hoops and get them to call in turkey and deer kills. 
In the meantime NOTHING changes but more rules, more regulations, and a greater display of UTTER INCOMPETENCE.!!!!!!!Kinda surprising that a majority self proclaimed "conservative" less government forum audience puts up with it. The old adage...."them boys are doing the best that they can with the resources they are given".....just aint gonna cut it anymore. They don't work for free and should do better.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm glad we have the change.  Law abiding folks will be reporting all their kills now and we'll have a more accurate count of deer and turkeys killed every season as opposed to the optional harvest record mail in that we've had in the past.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2016)

They still say they will use the phone survey for harvest estimates. So I dont see how this does anything.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2016)

Meat Hunter said:


> The boys in green have done it again! Now not only do we have to sign in at our favorite WMA and sign out all game , we now need to fill out a turkey record on our license and call the DNR hot line within 48 hours of the kill. This also applies to deer harvests



This ain't from the dnr.This idea came from your fellow hunters.The whiny ones they want to be in everyone's business.
I will never download the app onto my phone.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 24, 2016)

You can sign in online and reporting turkey harvest via phone or internet satisfies the requirement of signing out the harvest.  This just saved you a trip to the check station to sign out your kill.  Just like habitat management, harvest statistics are equally important for managing wildlife.  As for the lack of timber harvest on federal land, I think you would find that most biologists would agree with you.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2016)

So now we want have a clue how many were killed on a wma or does the app ask me if I killed it on a wma?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> So now we want have a clue how many were killed on a wma or does the app ask me if I killed it on a wma?



Wasn't it easy in years past?......if you killed it on wma,ya signed it out.Private lands required nothing.
All the folks with dnr keep notes on what they observe with hatches and their local populations.
With turkey hunting,the season bag limit is not based on how many gobblers were killed in the season but poult recruitment for the next.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2016)

I like to look at the kill sheets dang it.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 24, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> So now we want have a clue how many were killed on a wma or does the app ask me if I killed it on a wma?



Yes, you specify the county then the WMA/area if killed on public land.  You'll be able to see all the results online by county or WMA.  This will also be the first time we'll have harvest data on USFS land outside WMAs.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm with you Jeff and Rulo, it sure was easier years ago. I can't believe that this is all about game management either. In the last decade we have seen Armadillos and coyotes come to the north end of the state. This coupled with the loss of habitat and the ten doe limit has more to do with the turkey and deer numbers than anything else. My question to the Game Biologists and law enforcers is what is going to change? What are they going to do with all of this information? Are you going to tighten up on doe limits and open up coyote and armadillo hunting all year long on the Wildlife Missing Areas and public land? I mean how does this new requirement benefit the management program? or is it just the tickets for non compliance that they are looking forward to?  Don't tell me that they are not already counting the monies from the increased revenue from the violations. As I said earlier in this post they seek to manage the people that use the management areas, not the wildlife. Calvin Coolidge once said ; No plan of centralization has ever been adopted which did not result in bureaucracy, tyranny, inflexibility, reaction, and decline. Of all forms of government, those administered by bureaus are about the least satisfactory to an enlightened and progressive people Being irresponsible they become autocratic, and being autocratic they resist all development. Unless bureaucracy is constantly resisted it breaks down representative government and overwhelms democracy. The department of Wildlife resources is such a bureaucracy in my humble opinion.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Mar 28, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> I like to look at the kill sheets dang it.



X2!!!!!  The current stats that is being produced is missing a LOT.  It would be nice if the same information was displayed/provided as what the old kill sheets provided with the exception you  could leave or omit the hunters name.  It would be nice to see the stats on weight, spur length, beard length and date killed!  It should not be that hard to provide that information on the WMA's like it use to be.  It's sometimes nice see when the birds are getting killed!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 28, 2016)

Meat Hunter said:


> I'm with you Jeff and Rulo, it sure was easier years ago. I can't believe that this is all about game management either. In the last decade we have seen Armadillos and coyotes come to the north end of the state. This coupled with the loss of habitat and the ten doe limit has more to do with the turkey and deer numbers than anything else. My question to the Game Biologists and law enforcers is what is going to change? What are they going to do with all of this information? Are you going to tighten up on doe limits and open up coyote and armadillo hunting all year long on the Wildlife Missing Areas and public land? I mean how does this new requirement benefit the management program? or is it just the tickets for non compliance that they are looking forward to?  Don't tell me that they are not already counting the monies from the increased revenue from the violations. As I said earlier in this post they seek to manage the people that use the management areas, not the wildlife. Calvin Coolidge once said ; No plan of centralization has ever been adopted which did not result in bureaucracy, tyranny, inflexibility, reaction, and decline. Of all forms of government, those administered by bureaus are about the least satisfactory to an enlightened and progressive people Being irresponsible they become autocratic, and being autocratic they resist all development. Unless bureaucracy is constantly resisted it breaks down representative government and overwhelms democracy. The department of Wildlife resources is such a bureaucracy in my humble opinion.



Dang Meat  Hunter............... looks like you might have some good ideas but a space or two would sure make it where I could read it.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 29, 2016)

I believe some people would gripe about having to make love. In the time it took you to post on here you could have reported all your deer and turkey kills with time to spare. How is giving the D.N.R. more info to work with a bad thing? Unless you're poaching that is. Which I'm not accusing anyone of, I just don't see what the big deal is. Kentucky has had a phone-in system for yrs. D.N.R. cant plant food plots if the state doesnt appropriate the money for seed and technicians to plant it. We have one Game Warden trying to oversee 3 WMAs up here now. How's he supposed to look after 75,000 acres with untold numbers of access rds. by himself? I'm tired of people beating up on the D.N.R. I'm sure there's some deadwood in the upper levels but go look at other state programs if you want to see tax money thrown away.

      Using Redlands as an example of all WMAs is not too smart. Easy access from Athens and Atlanta and a multitude of rds. is a sure recipe for overhunting. Try hunting somewhere harder to get to if you arent successful there. I think the WMA stamp is the best value out there if you're not in a hunting club.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 29, 2016)

Rulo said:


> Yes WOW!!!!          I couldn't agree more!!!!!!  The small game sign in/sign out rule this past season was truly idiotic and an off shoot of DNRs latest and greatest idea......turkey and deer call in check out.
> Lets create more bureaucracy so we can run to the legislator with stats to justify our existence!
> In the meantime there is literally no small game management  and utter incompetence on how the public land deer herd is managed. Not to mention the $19 WMA Tax (and it is a tax) soon to go up just to hunt on national forest land on the chattahoochee and oconee national forest. $19 that we are required to pay and get literally nothing in return (particularly on Redlands...you know....the WMA with the .06% success rate, and its called a WMA?).
> Now lets make everyone jump through more hoops and get them to call in turkey and deer kills.
> In the meantime NOTHING changes but more rules, more regulations, and a greater display of UTTER INCOMPETENCE.!!!!!!!Kinda surprising that a majority self proclaimed "conservative" less government forum audience puts up with it. The old adage...."them boys are doing the best that they can with the resources they are given".....just aint gonna cut it anymore. They don't work for free and should do better.



Where did you have to check in and check out for small game hunting? I've never done that in my life and when I checked their online site I couldnt find anything about that. I didnt scroll down through all the WMAs dont have time. I wouldnt be happy about that but I couldnt disagree more with the rest of your post. All WMAs are not on Forest Service land some are leased from various corporations and somebodies gotta pay for that. If you think $19 or $25 or whatever it is now is too much to pay to hunt the WMAs then dont hunt them. There's plenty of open Forest Service land out there to hunt for the price of your license. Why don't you look at the state appropriationed money the D.N.R. receives then come on here and tell us how much money you're local game warden is wasting? You should be writing your congressman instead of bashing the D.N.R. That's too much trouble though idnt it? You do know you don't have to have a WMA stamp to hunt open National Forest right? The big advantage to hunting WMAs to me is hunting unpressured deer that first day or two.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 29, 2016)

Yall complainers never tagged or reported your kills in the past so don't complain about it now.  If it's too much effort for your lazy sorryness so be it.  We will just add a few kills on the tally to make up for your sorryness.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 29, 2016)

Play Nice Boys and Girls-Play Nice !!  (Just follow the process and we will all be fine) ~~


----------



## GTHunter007 (Mar 29, 2016)

I couldn't even read through the first post without laughing.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 29, 2016)

Well you Do have to sign in and sign out to small game hunt some places looks like after further research. B.F. Grant, Beaverdam, Cedar Creek, thats as far as I went scrolling. I sure wouldnt like that if I had to drive to the checking station to do that... but I wouldnt, cause you can check in and out online, just like you got online here to gripe. Its just another way of gathering info about kill numbers and hunter participation guys. There are no black helicopters coming for you.


----------



## Rulo (Mar 30, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Where did you have to check in and check out for small game hunting? I've never done that in my life and when I checked their online site I couldnt find anything about that. I didnt scroll down through all the WMAs dont have time. I wouldnt be happy about that but I couldnt disagree more with the rest of your post. All WMAs are not on Forest Service land some are leased from various corporations and somebodies gotta pay for that. If you think $19 or $25 or whatever it is now is too much to pay to hunt the WMAs then dont hunt them. There's plenty of open Forest Service land out there to hunt for the price of your license. Why don't you look at the state appropriationed money the D.N.R. receives then come on here and tell us how much money you're local game warden is wasting? You should be writing your congressman instead of bashing the D.N.R. That's too much trouble though idnt it? You do know you don't have to have a WMA stamp to hunt open National Forest right? The big advantage to hunting WMAs to me is hunting unpressured deer that first day or two.


Your missing my point. DNR is ripping hunters off by charging us a $19 WMA stamp to hunt on land designated WMAs. For $19 citizens get little to nothing. 

Years ago, The  feds  agreed to make  Federal Lands (National Forest land) on the Oconee National Forests and Chattahoochee National Forest  into state managed WMAs. On the ONF its called Redlands and Cedar Creek. Thus you have to have a $19 WMA Stamp to hunt on it.   And for $19......it stinks and the state (DNR) does nothing for the $19. Nothing on Redlands other than plant 3 dove fields for the kids on opening day (its shot out by the next weekend when it opens up as a general dove hunt) and set a way too liberal deer season as evidenced by the .06% overall success rate. 

As a consumer, hunters get ripped off by the state in some wma scenarios. Redlands is one of them. Its not about paying $19 for the privilege to hunt on 1000 of acres of public land. Its National Forest land ......its doesn't need to be a wma to hunt on it. But....because its designated a "WMA" you have to buy that $19 stamp. Its a tax. And as a consumer, you get nothing. DNR does nothing for the $19. Nothing other than the dove field and some arm chair wildlife management.  Its a ripoff. No food plots, no sensible deer management, absolutely no small game management, no habitat improvement, and a cynical  fascination with fire rotating every 3 years.  Nothing but pay your $19.  Well thats not good enough. Either do something for the $19 or let it go back to National Forest land. But for now..........ITS A RIPOFF. 

Cedar Creek WMA.....same thing.....$19 wma stamp in which the state does little to no wildlife management other than man the check station for 2 deer hunts........no habitat improvement, no small game management, no game warden either. We don't need the state boys to do this. 

Chattahoochee National Forest......Coopers Creek, Blue Ridge, Chestatee, Swallow Creek, Cohutta, And........same thing......other than limiting the deer season to less than 10 days.......which does help populations..............you get nothing...    food plots with weeds growing in it aint gonna cut it.  Let it go back to National Forest. No habitat improvement, no plantings, no sensible regulations such as opening up coyote season beyond February 29th, etc.....they have written off the ruffed grouse in the mountains and frankly, there seems to be more bear than deer up there. 

  Wake up folks.........now you want to regulate us even more with small game check in/out requirements, and a new data collecting system?  How about cutting y'all s budget just a little more.........because I don't see why we need y'all on National Forest land designated as WMAs. 

Like I said earlier...........the old adage........"cut em some slack........dem boys are doing the best they can with the limited resources they are have".........aint gonna cut it anymore.   They work for a living just like you and I......and DNR doesn't do enough to justify charging us a $19 WMA stamp to hunt on the Oconee and Chattahoochee National Forest. If $19 doesn't generate enough revenues to do something with then raise it and start doing some activities to justify your (DNRs) existence on WMAs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> if you don't like the rules you should just quit hunting and take up golf
> for years weve been wanting them to bring back the old tagging system instead of them just guessing what the harvest was . with this new system they now have the capability of knowing how the harvest actually impacts the game population .I think if a phone call helps them manage the heard better its minor inconvenience



But as usual any program is dependent on user participation, of which there will be the usual thus rendering us with an expensive new system that fails to produce any better numbers than before. The fees will go up to justify the new system, and after if fails and we return to the old one, the fees will remain the same. 

Been there done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## Rulo (Mar 30, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> I believe some people would gripe about having to make love. In the time it took you to post on here you could have reported all your deer and turkey kills with time to spare. How is giving the D.N.R. more info to work with a bad thing? Unless you're poaching that is. Which I'm not accusing anyone of, I just don't see what the big deal is. Kentucky has had a phone-in system for yrs. D.N.R. cant plant food plots if the state doesnt appropriate the money for seed and technicians to plant it. We have one Game Warden trying to oversee 3 WMAs up here now. How's he supposed to look after 75,000 acres with untold numbers of access rds. by himself? I'm tired of people beating up on the D.N.R. I'm sure there's some deadwood in the upper levels but go look at other state programs if you want to see tax money thrown away.
> 
> Using Redlands as an example of all WMAs is not too smart. Easy access from Athens and Atlanta and a multitude of rds. is a sure recipe for overhunting. Try hunting somewhere harder to get to if you arent successful there. I think the WMA stamp is the best value out there if you're not in a hunting club.



You don't hunt Redlands. Correct?


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm in favor of the new system. I'm glad they are doing something to actually collect numbers of what is actually being killed. I just wish they would make the processors have to write the confirmation number down and hunters name each time they bring a deer to be processed. I know people are still going to cheat but if they do cheat make them work a little harder at it and make them have to process their own deer. Oh, and fine a processor that is not keeping correct records and actually go by and keep a check on there records.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 31, 2016)

I like the new reporting myself. I have downloaded the app and am ready to use it. Good Deal, C.Killmaster!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 31, 2016)

Reported a turkey using the app.  Took about 60 seconds to complete.  Very easy and user friendly.  I think it's a great tool.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 31, 2016)

Meathunter,

Have you ever laid eyes on RCW habitat??  It happens to be excellent quail habitat too....


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 31, 2016)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> I'm in favor of the new system. I'm glad they are doing something to actually collect numbers of what is actually being killed. I just wish they would make the processors have to write the confirmation number down and hunters name each time they bring a deer to be processed. I know people are still going to cheat but if they do cheat make them work a little harder at it and make them have to process their own deer. Oh, and fine a processor that is not keeping correct records and actually go by and keep a check on there records.


Processors will be required to record the confirmation number.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 31, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Meathunter,
> 
> Have you ever laid eyes on RCW habitat??  It happens to be excellent quail habitat too....



Compared to closed-canopy forest, it's considerably better habitat for deer and turkeys as well.


----------



## Rulo (Mar 31, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Meathunter,
> 
> Have you ever laid eyes on RCW habitat??  It happens to be excellent quail habitat too....



It is not.     I can't speak for Meathunter but I can say, I have hunted RCW habitat a lot thinking it did hold quail and rabbits, on the ONF ........and there are no quail in it. Theres no rabbits in it either. I ve tried hunting deer in it and don't see many deer in RCW habitat either.

And on top of it all.....it gets burned every 3 years........you could make a 300 yard shot on a deer in it ...........if RCW habitat held deer...........but it doesn't because theres no cover.......sure it looks like deep south Georgia Quail Hunting Plantation material............but it is..void...of any game.


----------



## Rulo (Mar 31, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> Compared to closed-canopy forest, it's considerably better habitat for deer and turkeys as well.



let me ask you something CK....what are the hunt stats for Cedar Creeks second 2015 BO ES last day hunt in early November?

Last time I checked, DNRs website indicated only  80 bucks were killed on that hunt and 0 deer does. Is that correct?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 1, 2016)

Rulo said:


> let me ask you something CK....what are the hunt stats for Cedar Creeks second 2015 BO ES last day hunt in early November?
> 
> Last time I checked, DNRs website indicated only  80 bucks were killed on that hunt and 0 deer does. Is that correct?



982 hunters, 172 bucks, and 62 does
24% success

Sometimes the folks entering the data will enter it as the hunt progresses and update as more data comes in.  80 bucks and 0 does on an either-sex last day hunt tells me that it was probably from just the first day or two of the hunt.

http://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 1, 2016)

Rulo said:


> It is not.     I can't speak for Meathunter but I can say, I have hunted RCW habitat a lot thinking it did hold quail and rabbits, on the ONF ........and there are no quail in it. Theres no rabbits in it either. I ve tried hunting deer in it and don't see many deer in RCW habitat either.
> 
> And on top of it all.....it gets burned every 3 years........you could make a 300 yard shot on a deer in it ...........if RCW habitat held deer...........but it doesn't because theres no cover.......sure it looks like deep south Georgia Quail Hunting Plantation material............but it is..void...of any game.



I saw 30 odd deer all over an area designated as RCWS habitat. Snuck up on a buck bedded up next to a long leaf. 

The ecotones on this particular piece of state land offered habitat for quail, turkey, deer, RCW's, and numerous other animals. It had beautiful wiregrass/Longleaf habitat, various stages of slash pine stands, clearcuts, and wildlife openings.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 1, 2016)

When I was working for a section under the DNR, my boss used to laugh about the process regarding management land.  He pointed out, quite accurately, too, that every time the cost of a management area license increased, the amount of available hunting area or access times decreased.  Never failed.

As for reporting sport harvest, it will be interesting how they intend to use the data.  I'd like to see the corresponding research proposal, especially if it's getting federal dollars for part or all of the funding.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 2, 2016)

Rulo said:


> You don't hunt Redlands. Correct?




I have, why? Not my cup of tea. I hunt in the mtns. 95% of the time. I will admit that I too dont really understand why Redlands is a WMA but don't tar all management areas with the same brush. WMAs provide hunting opportunities in a lot of areas far from the Oconee and Chattahoochee National forests. Most hunters I know in the mtns. enjoy getting a crack at unpressured deer on WMAs for a day or two. They (the deer) quickly figure out when the WMAs open up but that first day or two can be magic.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 3, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> When I was working for a section under the DNR, my boss used to laugh about the process regarding management land.  He pointed out, quite accurately, too, that every time the cost of a management area license increased, the amount of available hunting area or access times decreased.  Never failed.
> 
> As for reporting sport harvest, it will be interesting how they intend to use the data.  I'd like to see the corresponding research proposal, especially if it's getting federal dollars for part or all of the funding.



Didnt we just get a new 9000 acre wma in southwest Ga.? Saw that discussed somewhere. And that conversation must have taken place some time back since licenses havent been raised since 1992.


----------



## bowbuck (Apr 9, 2016)

Your whining about not having a world class experience for $19. Think about it. When was the last time you got anything in this world that was first class for $19. I can't feed my family of 5 lunch at McDs for 20 bucks.  

I can hunt thousands of acres in GA from coast to mountain for deer, turkeys, small game and fish for $19. 

If I never saw an animal ( which I have enough plastic circles to disprove that) it's still a cheap experience.  

Before you bash the boots on the ground people talk to some of em.  They can tell you about having seeds to plant but no fuel budget to run a tractor etc. I know several personally and their hands are tied a lot of the time. It's a state budget issue not laziness or incompetence.


----------



## Rulo (Apr 11, 2016)

bowbuck said:


> Your whining about not having a world class experience for $19. Think about it. When was the last time you got anything in this world that was first class for $19. I can't feed my family of 5 lunch at McDs for 20 bucks.
> 
> I can hunt thousands of acres in GA from coast to mountain for deer, turkeys, small game and fish for $19.
> 
> ...



Your missing my point.  Why charge anything when at the current rate we get nothing? Especially on Federal Lands......   $19 and we get nothing in return.     

I can see the need for a WMA stamp on state lands but on Federal land being managed by Georgia DNR like Cedar Creek WMA and Redlands WMA and all the WMAs on Federal/ National Forest land in the mountains. Why charge a $19 tax?  DNR does nothing for it......

And if DNRs budget has been cut to the point where they have seed to plant and no fuel to plant and DNR employees are sitting around twiddling their thumbs then lay them off. 

Instead...lets raise the cost of a WMA stamp and still do nothing.........and you consumers/sportsman....just don't say anything.........because........you know....."dem boys are doing the best they can with the limited resources they are are given to them by the legislature" Doesn't cut it anymore. Either DNRs Department Heads need to start doing their job and get their subordinates to start producing visible results or get layed off like the rest of us would be here in the private sector.


----------



## Rulo (Apr 11, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> I have, why? Not my cup of tea. I hunt in the mtns. 95% of the time. I will admit that I too dont really understand why Redlands is a WMA but don't tar all management areas with the same brush. WMAs provide hunting opportunities in a lot of areas far from the Oconee and Chattahoochee National forests. Most hunters I know in the mtns. enjoy getting a crack at unpressured deer on WMAs for a day or two. They (the deer) quickly figure out when the WMAs open up but that first day or two can be magic.



I too hunt the mountain WMAs and do like that "jump" on the pressure you speak of. But...do we really need Georgia DNR in the mountains for $19 doing nothing other than setting/restricting the hunting days to what?  10 days a year on those wmas like Chestattee, Blue Ridge, Cohutta, etc......

I am not complaining about the number of days ( I don't think the herd up in the mountains can take much more than the 10 days) but......couldnt the Feds set those dates? 

And as far as Redlands....we really get ripped off for $19 as we get really get nothing for it other than a bunch of yellow wma signs.....at least in the mountains you get a bonus tag....but on Redlands..........now thats a rip off! Let it go back to the Oconee National Forest. We would still get to hunt it ...............and actually the Federal Biologist does a better job on managing the herd on the ONF than the state biologist does on managing Redlands deer herd.

for $19, or $25 or whatever.....I want to see something for it. And right now...i don't see anything........so how can they talk about raising fees when they (DNR) doesn't produce anything on the wmas now (especially Federal land designated as WMAs).???


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 11, 2016)

So you don't get a free WMA tag on Redlands? Didnt know that I sure wont be hunting it now. I agree it should be straight forest service under those conditions.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Apr 11, 2016)

You are right Rulo, I think alot of the WMA-s would be better off being relinquished to the Federal U.S. Forest service than the State. I frequently visit Charlie Elliot WMA, there are alot of state workers that seemingly wander about the place without doing a whole lot. They also built a large conference center there that they the WRD said it would be self funding? It just seems like a lot of waste and mismanagement for a department that you rarely encounter in the field.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2016)

Rulo said:


> ......couldnt the Feds set those dates?



Here we are the victims of an overreaching oppressive government forcing us into paying more and more in taxes to support those unwilling to work and trying their best to take away the last of the right states have to independently manage themselves and you want to just give away power to the feds over game management?


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 12, 2016)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> I'm in favor of the new system. I'm glad they are doing something to actually collect numbers of what is actually being killed. I just wish they would make the processors have to write the confirmation number down and hunters name each time they bring a deer to be processed. I know people are still going to cheat but if they do cheat make them work a little harder at it and make them have to process their own deer. Oh, and fine a processor that is not keeping correct records and actually go by and keep a check on there records.



Yeah your right man what we need is more rules and more for the processors to have to do. I mean their just a bunch of free market capitalist pigs trying to make a little money processing deer.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Apr 12, 2016)

If a processor is processing poached or over the limit deer then they should be fined or shutdown. Right is right and wrong is wrong. Just like it is not right for a hunter to poach or kill over the limit the same goes for processors. Like it or not we do need rules because not all people can be trusted to do the right thing.


----------



## Rulo (Apr 13, 2016)

Do you think it is because a lot of them (DNR Employees) are contributing to the forum discussions?

Are you a DNR employee or are you related to one?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 13, 2016)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> Like it or not we do need rules because not all people can be trusted to do the right thing.



So if Bernie Sanders is elected and he makes a rule that you have to pay 95% taxes,would you report all of your income?....You said it yourself,not all people can be trusted to do the right thing.


Let me whisper something to ya,come close now,look around,make sure no one else can see this.

JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE MAKES A RULE OR LAW THAT YOU AGREE WITH DOESN'T MAKE IT RIGHT!


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeff Raines said:


> So if Bernie Sanders is elected and he makes a rule that you have to pay 95% taxes,would you report all of your income?....You said it yourself,not all people can be trusted to do the right thing.
> 
> 
> Let me whisper something to ya,come close now,look around,make sure no one else can see this.
> ...


Just because you disagree with it doesn't make it wrong either.  I will give you and example of why we need SOME rules and laws. Before we had any rules and laws governing the taking of wildlife we nearly destroyed it. Example the american bison. Also, look at the whitetail deer, even in the state of Georgia there were places that deer had been totally hunted out of existence or the numbers were so low they were never going to make a come back. Until we had rules and laws governing this these animals would have never made a comeback even after restocking. No, I will be the first to tell you I don't like Bernie Sanders or Hillary Clinton at all. To be honest I have never cared for very many politicians. It has always seemed to me having to choose the lesser of two evils when it comes to politicians. As far as laws and rules go we do need them and there is nothing wrong with common sense laws. If a processor is already doing the right thing then there should be no problem with keeping a record of what they take to process.


----------



## Rulo (Apr 14, 2016)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> Just because you disagree with it doesn't make it wrong either.  I will give you and example of why we need SOME rules and laws. Before we had any rules and laws governing the taking of wildlife we nearly destroyed it. Example the american bison. Also, look at the whitetail deer, even in the state of Georgia there were places that deer had been totally hunted out of existence or the numbers were so low they were never going to make a come back. Until we had rules and laws governing this these animals would have never made a comeback even after restocking. No, I will be the first to tell you I don't like Bernie Sanders or Hillary Clinton at all. To be honest I have never cared for very many politicians. It has always seemed to me having to choose the lesser of two evils when it comes to politicians. As far as laws and rules go we do need them and there is nothing wrong with common sense laws. If a processor is already doing the right thing then there should be no problem with keeping a record of what they take to process.



 DNR doesn't do much for wildlife in Georgia other than arm chair wildlife management. Especially on public land where it actually does more harm than good by setting unrealistic bag limits, burning the place down every 3 years, and doing absolutely nothing for habitat improvement. 

Getting back to the original thread.......I see the wma small game sign in/out requirements and call in systems as more bureaucracy created by an agency that really doesn't do anything for wildlife other than print a season schedule. 

Tell me they are doing something for wildlife other than arm chair management and i am on board. But don't tell me about the need to raise the cost of a wma stamp or how we need to go along with whatever bureaucratic nonsense somebody who works for DNR  this week comes up with. DNR (on public land) simply doesn't produce. 

Like a previous poster stated...WMA= Wildlife Missing Area. And it shouldn't  be........


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Apr 14, 2016)

Rulo said:


> DNR doesn't do much for wildlife in Georgia other than arm chair wildlife management. Especially on public land where it actually does more harm than good by setting unrealistic bag limits, burning the place down every 3 years, and doing absolutely nothing for habitat improvement.
> 
> Getting back to the original thread.......I see the wma small game sign in/out requirements and call in systems as more bureaucracy created by an agency that really doesn't do anything for wildlife other than print a season schedule.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100 % if you look in the Turkey hunting section of the forum you will see a thread I put on there about Joe Kurz. Where I said they need to make there presents seen. I think we need more Enforcement of the laws we have, but there is nothing wrong with a new rule that will help catch people breaking the law. If they will actually show up and enforce it. Don't get me wrong I have never said dnr does a great job all the time. But, I also respect them when they do show up and do a good job. The only problem I have is I never see them and if I do see them they are all sitting at the check station during a wma  hunt. As far as the small game check in and out stuff goes when I was at Joe Kurz last weekend I was shocked to see signs posted everywhere about small game check in and out. I mean everywhere, every gate, every road any where they could post a sign. It was a little ridiculous at how many signs they had posted about small game. But, like I said in my post on the turkey forum I was there 3 days and never saw the first Game warden. My wife was in the camp and not one warden even drove through the camp in three days. I agree with the lack of management of the wma's and on National forest in North Georgia. I have been deer hunting for 40 years now and have really seen the deer population go down hill bad. But a long with real management we need real enforcement and we don't seem to have either one. I remember when I was young hunting on John's Mtn. wma with my dad and wardens having road blocks set up at different places on the wma during the hunt checking evryone coming and going. I could not tell you how long it has been since I ran into one of those type check points. Also, a couple of years ago I was leasing some land in North Georgia. I found three deer dead on the property that someone had took a axe and cut the horns off and left the rest. I got in my truck started down the road and saw a sheriff's deputy. I pulled over told him he called the game warden for me. I talked to the warden on the deputy's phone and told him what I found were it was at and everything I new. He told me it would be a week and a half before he would be back in that area and he would try to come by and check it then. A week and a half is ridiculous the coyotes would have them gone over night. So, my thing is you can have all the management in the world but if you don't have any enforcement to back it up it will do no good.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 14, 2016)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> I agree with you 100 % if you look in the Turkey hunting section of the forum you will see a thread I put on there about Joe Kurz. Where I said they need to make there presents seen. I think we need more Enforcement of the laws we have, but there is nothing wrong with a new rule that will help catch people breaking the law. If they will actually show up and enforce it. Don't get me wrong I have never said dnr does a great job all the time. But, I also respect them when they do show up and do a good job. The only problem I have is I never see them and if I do see them they are all sitting at the check station during a wma  hunt. As far as the small game check in and out stuff goes when I was at Joe Kurz last weekend I was shocked to see signs posted everywhere about small game check in and out. I mean everywhere, every gate, every road any where they could post a sign. It was a little ridiculous at how many signs they had posted about small game. But, like I said in my post on the turkey forum I was there 3 days and never saw the first Game warden. My wife was in the camp and not one warden even drove through the camp in three days. I agree with the lack of management of the wma's and on National forest in North Georgia. I have been deer hunting for 40 years now and have really seen the deer population go down hill bad. But a long with real management we need real enforcement and we don't seem to have either one. I remember when I was young hunting on John's Mtn. wma with my dad and wardens having road blocks set up at different places on the wma during the hunt checking evryone coming and going. I could not tell you how long it has been since I ran into one of those type check points. Also, a couple of years ago I was leasing some land in North Georgia. I found three deer dead on the property that someone had took a axe and cut the horns off and left the rest. I got in my truck started down the road and saw a sheriff's deputy. I pulled over told him he called the game warden for me. I talked to the warden on the deputy's phone and told him what I found were it was at and everything I new. He told me it would be a week and a half before he would be back in that area and he would try to come by and check it then. A week and a half is ridiculous the coyotes would have them gone over night. So, my thing is you can have all the management in the world but if you don't have any enforcement to back it up it will do no good.



Could be wrong, but I believe there are currently 122 game wardens for 159 counties that have to enforce laws on both public and private land.  Hiring more game wardens was part of the license fee increase proposal that died in session.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Apr 15, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> Could be wrong, but I believe there are currently 122 game wardens for 159 counties that have to enforce laws on both public and private land.  Hiring more game wardens was part of the license fee increase proposal that died in session.



It's really ashamed, like I said management and enforcement go hand and hand. You can pass all the laws and rules you want and even do all the land management you want If you don't have someone there to enforce them then it does no good.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 15, 2016)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> It's really ashamed, like I said management and enforcement go hand and hand. You can pass all the laws and rules you want and even do all the land management you want If you don't have someone there to enforce them then it does no good.



There are 38,042,240 acres in Georgia.  That works out to about 312,000 acres that are to be covered by each Georgia GW.  That is an awful lot of somewhere to have someone.  We need more GWs for sure, but they can not hire themselves.

Share with us what you have done to help relieve the problem. Give the folks here a good example to follow.  You could be the one to lead Georgia forward into a new era of great hunting on the WMAs.

Complaining about the problem on Woody's is not going to get much done.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 15, 2016)

Should we start an initiative to teach folks what paragraphs are ?

I just cant read those posts like the one above


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 15, 2016)

We complain about not enough enforcement and then petition our reps to not increase license fees by $5.  Makes me wonder who I'm in the woods hunting with.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Apr 15, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> There are 38,042,240 acres in Georgia.  That works out to about 312,000 acres that are to be covered by each Georgia GW.  That is an awful lot of somewhere to have someone.  We need more GWs for sure, but they can not hire themselves.
> 
> Share with us what you have done to help relieve the problem. Give the folks here a good example to follow.  You could be the one to lead Georgia forward into a new era of great hunting on the WMAs.
> 
> Complaining about the problem on Woody's is not going to get much done.


I wish I knew what to do. I would be willing to pay a license increase if the money was used for enforcement and management of the wildlife.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 15, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> We complain about not enough enforcement and then petition our reps to not increase license fees by $5.  Makes me wonder who I'm in the woods hunting with.



That $5 could buy a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 15, 2016)

Im all for lic going up. Let me ask ya. Have any of yall been to Dawson Forest lately? Saw how much machinery and new buildings and fences they have put up. I could build a subdivision with all that equipment.  I could buy a farm in south and farm with all the equipment.  Yet I pay good money to hunt it. They want open a gate period.Claim no money to scrape rds and add a little gravel. Forest service points finger at GW and GW points finger at forest service. Still I get no gates open.  Go to a deer hunt. Every gate is wide open. Be 15 GWs sitting around talking and eating. Yet they cant patrol it? Hahaha. Excuses. Worlds full of them.


----------



## savage (Apr 18, 2016)

We get people who want the gates open, and some that don't.  Can't please everyone.  Stop by the check station and meet the people working these areas.  Voice your opinion.  Squeaky wheel gets the grease.  We are always open to suggestions.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Apr 20, 2016)

Rulo said:


> Your missing my point.  Why charge anything when at the current rate we get nothing? Especially on Federal Lands......   $19 and we get nothing in return.
> 
> I can see the need for a WMA stamp on state lands but on Federal land being managed by Georgia DNR like Cedar Creek WMA and Redlands WMA and all the WMAs on Federal/ National Forest land in the mountains. Why charge a $19 tax?  DNR does nothing for it......
> 
> ...



Seems pretty simple to me. If you don't like the current system then don't use it because its obvious you haven't a clue how things really work.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Apr 20, 2016)

bowbuck said:


> Your whining about not having a world class experience for $19. Think about it. When was the last time you got anything in this world that was first class for $19. I can't feed my family of 5 lunch at McDs for 20 bucks.
> 
> I can hunt thousands of acres in GA from coast to mountain for deer, turkeys, small game and fish for $19.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%


----------

